# Bollywood-ish (Bright Pink and Green Cut Crease with 120 Palette)



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is the look we are going for today !






The products we will be using today are : 
-120 Palette from Ebay 
-A Primer (I'm using Too Faced Shadow Insurance)
-A white eyeliner pencil
-Black Eyeliner (I'm using Fluidline)
-Makeup remover or tape
-Your normal foundation/concealer/face stuff
-False Eyelashes/ Glue

Brushes needed :
Small eyeshadow brush 
Blending brush
Concealer or lip brush
Eyeliner brush

Okay so after you have gathered all your materials it is time to get started!

Step 1: Prime your eye with your primer. 

Step 2: Using a white eyeliner pencil, draw a line in the general area of your crease and extend it out a bit. 





Step 3: Using a q-tip, your finger, or a stiff brush blend the line upward. 





Step 4: Now use a light gold eyeshadow to highlight  your browbone. 








Step 5: Put an orange in between the highlight and the white line. 








Don't forget to blend! You can either blend after every step, or blend at the end when all your colors are placed. 





Step 6: Now place a pink under the orange. Make sure you don't go past the white line. 








Step 7: Fill in the majority of your eyelid underneath the pink with a white eyeliner. 





Step 8: Now take a gold-ish green-ish color and place it on the outer 2/3 of the white. 








Step 9: Using the same light gold as in Step 4 blend the green into the white eyeliner.





Step 10: It's time to clean up the outer corner. Take a makeup wipe and clean it up. 










Step 11: Now make your outer more greeeeeen. Take a lime green and apply it on the outer 1/3 of your eye and on your lower lashline. Blend the lower lashline with the light gold. 








Step 12: Okay so we are almost done with the eyes. Line your eyes, Curl your lashes, put on false lashes, and put on mascara ! 











Oh yeah, and do your eyebrows. There are tons of tutorials out there so i'm not going to show you how. 






I'm using an still angled brush and a dark matte brown. 

Step 13: Now clean up any fallout that you might have and put on your foundation. You could also add some blush, contour, and highlight. Again there are tons of tutorials out there. 

Step 14: Time for lips. You could either use a lipstick, or you could mix your own color like I did. 








I used a shimmery red from the palette mixed with a clear lipgloss. 

Finished ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now let's go take some pictures !











Here's a more neutral lip


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 28, 2009)

VERY NICE! I thought this was going to look kooky and drag-queenish at first, but its very pretty and almost subtle in a way. Great tut!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 28, 2009)

That is really really good and the tutorial is great


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 28, 2009)

soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

great tutorial, you pull it off very well!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2009)

wow.. really pretty, i love it <3


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done!. I like it more with the more neutral lips.
The colors are so vibrant! i need to get one of those paletts


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 30, 2009)

Really really pretty!!


----------



## divinetriangle (Jul 1, 2009)

This is way cool!!  Love the use of the white eyeliner.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mellybelly (Jul 28, 2009)

I really admire this look. You made something that looked like it would take a lot to accomplish and simplified it for a bright yet beautiful look. Thank you.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow! Awesome tut! This was really helpful. I'm going to try this.. with different colors though since I don't have any of those


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very dramatic and creative


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing tut.  The shape you used for the eye makeup is really daring, but you wear it perfectly!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

great tut
thanx


----------



## TokioHotel (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow !! So great, very colorful


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

i love the colours! Stunning on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------

